# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  أركان الطرق الاحتيالية في جريمة النصب

## هيثم الفقى

أن جريمة النصب كما هي معرفة في المادة 336 من قانون العقوبات تتطلب لتوافرها أن يكون ثمة احتيال وقع على المتهم على المجني عليه بقصد خدعه والاستيلاء على ماله فيقع المجني عليه ضحية هذا الاحتيال الذي يتوافر باستعمال طرق احتيالية أو اتخاذ اسم كاذب أو انتحال صفة غير صحيحة أو وبالتصرف في مال الغير ممن لا يملك التصرف، وقد نص القانون على أن الطرق الاحتيالية في جريمة النصب يجب أن يكون من شأنها الإيهام بمشروع كاذب أو واقعة مزورة أو احداث الأمل لحصول ربح وهمي أو غير ذلك من الأمور المبنية على سبيل الحصر في المادة 336 من قانون العقوبات المشار إليها . لما كان ذلك وكان المقرر كذلك أن مجرد الأقوال والادعاءات الكاذبة مهما بالغ قائلها في توكيد صحتها لا تكفي لتكوين الطرق الاحتيالية بل يجب لتحقق هذه الطرق في جريمة النصب أن يكون الكذب مصحوباً بأعمال مادية أو مظاهر خارجية تحمل المجني على الاعتقاد بصحته .

كان الحكم لم يبين الطرق الاحتيالية التي استخدمها الطاععن والصلة بينها وبين تسليم المجني عليه المبلغ موضوع الاتهام فإنه يكون مشوباً بالقصور 

رقم الحكم وجلسة صدوره طعن رقم 18643/64 ق 
سنة الحكم 2001 
المحكمة النقض- الدائرة الجنائية 
الموضوع أركان الطرق الاحتيالية في جريمة النصب

----------


## محمد فتحي مصر

مشكووووووووووور

----------

